# diy fitting status 530 aerial



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have a hymer 640 fitted with a ordinary status aerial which is pretty useless, have been told the status 530 with extended pole would solve my problems, one service garage want £80 to fit and the aerial costs £125 not bad.
Also went to hymer uk in Preston and would you believe they have a fixed price of £400+vat to fit a £125 aerial what a rip off.
My queation is how difficult is it to diy.
any advice would be appreciated.
Regards
Glenm


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Drill hole (hole cutter)

drop through the shaft

seal 

Tighten Nut 

JAG (Jobs a Goodun)


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We bought our van from Hymer UK, had the Status fitted by them got stung for £295.00.

You live and learn and keep learning


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

had mine fitted as an extra by Auto-sleepers for £325. it comes into the wardrobe the only thing i will say in favour of having it fitted by the coachbuilders is that it is a very neat job with the wiring being buried etc. and it works a treat. i printed off a map of the bbc transmitter locations this give me an idea as to the direction to set it to with the aid of a compass (bought at a car boot for 10p.)


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

george you make it sound simple, only thing i worry about is making a water tight seal, also sounds like others have been ripped off by Hymer uk, maybe we should complain to hymer direct, or at least let other owners be aware. 
is Hymer uk part of Brownhills???


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi it is a very easy job to do, I did mine myself, you need the correct size hole cutter and the instructions are easy to follow.
If you are near me you can borrow the hole cutter.
Eddie.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I cannot understand anyone paying £295 and £325 for something as simple as an arial to fit. They must have more money than sense. I saved £600 fitting my own Satellite system. I saved around £500 fitting my own Solar panels. They are all pretty easy to fit. Just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Its probably easier than it sounds actually


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for all the info everyone, you have convinced me will have a go at fitting it myself.

Eddie thanks for the offer think preston is a bit far from berkshire to travel for hole cutter may be cheaper to buy one. 

Will let you know if motorhome falls apart when i drill the hole

James :wink:


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi johnsandywhite i assure you i do not have more money than sense, it was just that this is my first MH and i am still a bit green but learning, i am waiting delivery of a fiamma cycle rack pro 'c' and an ultra box which i will fit myself as i was quoted £297 just to fit the rack. i paid £109.99 for the rack so thats some saving. AS's Charles is sending me a diagram of the fitting postion and while i am on the subject a public 'thank you' to peejay.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Loury 

It can be very daunting putting a hole in your vehicle, | still aproach it with caution and I am not in the mega money motorhome class.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi loury

i also fitted my own . there should have been a template with the kit , take youre time in using the hole cutter as gelcoat is brittle if its a fibreglass roof and all will be fine . dont stress if the hole isnt as neat as you want as the actual fitting is far wider than the hole youre drilling . youre biggest worry is getting a dry day ! if youre worried about alignment drill a small pilot hole first and see where it comes into the van as the hole youre going to cut is quite big in comparison hence youve got a bit of leway before finally cutting it out if you want perfection . also be careful of the seal as you insert the shaft , i used a bit of vaseline so not to damage it as its a key part . DONT use graese as it degrades rubber .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------

